# think i need a new hone



## l r harner (May 11, 2012)

so i was honing up a new razor last night and more and more im finding that since i harden the blades a bit more then many razors that they kind of skitter over the 16k that i have. i remamber how silky smooth the hones you had at the ECG were and wander if you got them worked out 
looking at 16-20k range finisher


----------



## tk59 (May 11, 2012)

I have a 20k from Jon that I've been using for razors. I think it works quite well. It's hard for me to say how good it is though since I'm not a razor expert.


----------



## mainaman (May 11, 2012)

you need a softer J-nat it will be perfect, may be Escher but that has to be tested.


----------



## JBroida (May 11, 2012)

i have a 15k that might be like something you want... shoot me an e-mail and we can talk a bit more about it... i have 2 types of 15k stones... i also have some other stuff


----------

